# My puppie is ready, already



## paint my world (Jan 26, 2005)

I just called my breeder to check how Zola was doing and she said he's fine, pick him up on Wednesday? I was like Wednesday, whhattt. He'll be 8 weeks on Wednesday and she said the whole litter has been her best and they are doing so well she wants them to go then. Everyone else is picking there pups up on Wed or Thurs. So heres the dilema. I don't have my hols from work until the week after. The breeder was not so happy about having to keep him for over a extra week. She wanted them all to go at the same time. I can't get the time of for him NOW tho, my work just wouldnt do it, there so short staffed. It's not like I;m trying to fit him in but I NEED to be there for him. Ahhhh I don't know what to do. I'm gonna talk with my boss tomorrow and see if there's anythign he can do

*Vicky*


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Hi, is there a way any of your family can look after him during the day for you?


----------



## paint my world (Jan 26, 2005)

Unfortunatley my famil live 4 hrs from where I do. My mum has to book hols 3 weeks in advance and my dad is always busy as he has his own business. My boyfriends mum lives near but she works to, as a nurse. My hands are kinda tied. I want him NOW so bad. Anyone know any real good sickness excuses that don't involve having to see a doctor and lasts a few days. Not a sore throat. I can't fake that

*Vicky*


----------



## Nona (Mar 27, 2005)

WOAH!!! that's great news!!  

You're right to want to be there, tricky one to figure out whatwith you being short staffed.........pull a sicky. :wink: 

Say that you contracted a very sore throat the night before and were vomitting throughout the early hours of the next morning. They won't want you infecting the rest of the staff! :lol: 

Or you could just explain that you have a necessary doctor appointment that afternoon, and that you can't go any other time it's that urgent.

I'm sure you'll get it sorted whether you lie or not, hehe!! 
It's worth getting that time off somehow though, from what i've been reading. :wave:


----------



## Nona (Mar 27, 2005)

whoops, posted that while you were typing that there lol!!


----------



## xfayex (Apr 4, 2005)

arrr just pull a sicky before you tell your boss though!! heehee erm.... you could say that you have earache/headache/stomach ache/chest infection/a cold. Hope your lil baby is home and settled soon! good luck


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Why is it such a big deal for the breeder to keep him an extra week?? You were expecting it to be another week so you made your plans with that in mind. It's the breeder who's messing things up, not you. I agree that you should be there for your new little one so maybe you can talk the breeder into keeping him an extra week?


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

vomitting and diarrhea. food poisoning...... it works!


----------



## paint my world (Jan 26, 2005)

One more thing. If I am off sick I only get sick pay for after the first 3 days I'm off. I would lose out on a big bit of my wages with just 3 days off it which I can't really afford. Ahhh I;m so stuck. I;m gonna see tomorrow if there is any actual holidays left to take on any of the days becuase if there is ill take any of the days I can, try and swap peole and my boyfriend can only take 1 day

*Vicky*


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

i hope you can work something out, so you can get your baby on wednesday :wink: 

kisses nat


----------



## paint my world (Jan 26, 2005)

The breeder said she would keep him for a another week but by the tone in her voice I knew she wasn't happy about it. She said they are all going on Wed/Thurs so maybe she wants him away at the same time cuz she knows he'll get really upset without his bros and sisters and its to much work for her. She already has 30 chi's of her own and another few litters. She just said he is health and she is really happy for him to go now oh and cuz I really want him now that I can actually have him

*Vicky*


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

How far is Nonababe from you ?


----------



## Nona (Mar 27, 2005)

Haha!   
If I could ever help anyone I would try my damned hardest though


----------



## paint my world (Jan 26, 2005)

Dundee is a little to far from Glasgow, that is a shame tho we could get her some practise in, he he. I;m so excited now. No matter what I think I'll get him this Friday so It's only like 5 days to wait :lol: yeepeeee!!!
I'm going out for ice cream now to celebrate, in the rain I might add

*vicky*


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

How exciting! You know the rule...post pics!


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

sheesh whats wrong with your breeder if having pups is too much work for her he needs to reconsider - they shouldnt be going at 8 weeks anyways, if you had arranged with her originally for the week after and you have paid for him it is she who is going back on the agreement you had :wave:


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

ozzysmom said:


> sheesh whats wrong with your breeder if having pups is too much work for her he needs to reconsider - they shouldnt be going at 8 weeks anyways, if you had arranged with her originally for the week after and you have paid for him it is she who is going back on the agreement you had :wave:


I absolutely agree - I know how anxious you are to bring your baby home, but you have made all your plans around the following week and it is hardly fair of your breeder to make you feel guilty for keeping him an extra week. 

As for making up an excuse due to illness, guess it's my old fashioned upbringing but I would just feel too guilty about telling a fib. 

Whatever you decide, good luck!


----------



## paint my world (Jan 26, 2005)

I was never agreed I would get him the week after next that was just me guessing dates so I could book my hols. She gave her last liter away at 12 weeks but feels this litter is the most health she has had and they are ready to go now. Maybe she doesn't want to get to attached to them herself or keep them with mum that longer because they have been eating fine on there own for a few weeks now. I've already met her and seen her 30 chi's so I know they are well cared for and healthy. I don't believe she would want me to take him home if he was not ready.

I'll def be posting all the pics

*vicky*


----------



## paint my world (Jan 26, 2005)

She did say to me about the middle of May and it is that now so you kow. Anyway my update is that my boyfriend can take 2 days hol next week and I think I can work my way around the other 3. I'm gonna check as soon as I get into work tomorrow. I;m so excited tho and scared to. He's sooo small and I'm gonna be his mummy now 

*Vicky*


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

she can say what she likes but chi pups are not ready to go at 8 weeks can you not push to get that extra week out of her by saying there is no other way around it - trust me you will end up with a more well behaved and socialised dog I have 2 one who left mom at 8 weeks and one who left later they are brother and sister and Lily who left later is so much more well behaved and does not bark or be aggressive with strangers and children etc where ozzy who i had at 8 weeks is , he barks constantly and I am ashamed to let him go by strangers as he is vile, they ahve both been socialised by me the same way - please trust me on this those extra weeks with mom make all the difference :wave:


----------



## paint my world (Jan 26, 2005)

I have managed to get a few days of work and so has my boyfriend so I;m taking Zola home this Friday. He;ll be just over 8 weeks. I know some people don't agree with this but he has already been wheaned away from his mum and is eating happily on his own and the vet to agreed they are healthy enough and ready to be on there own. I will be here for him 24/7 and when I am not my boyfriend will be. I just bought him lots of goodies. I can't believe it, Friday It's soooooo soon :lol: 

*Vicky*


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

What did you buy him?


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

well good luck , he may be healthy but you will need to work double time until he is 12 weeks to socialise hime well - good luck :wave:


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 29, 2004)

I've had Tucker since he was 8 weeks old, and he loves almost everyone, and those he isn't too sure of only take a few minutes before he warms up to them. Tucker may be an unusual case, being that he was dropped off at a dog pound when he was 6 weeks old (and only 1.2 pounds) and then spent 8 days at a vet clinic getting over Parvo).

Congratulations and enjoy your pup!


----------



## paint my world (Jan 26, 2005)

Hey people

Scullys mum. I knew months ago now that I was getting Zola just didn't know when. I haven't actually paid for him yet, I don't do that until I pick him up. :lol: Which is Friday yyyyeppeeee!! I have heard mixed things from pups as small as 8 weeks but like I say I trust my breeder 100% and have seen a few of her dogs from the other litters that were given away at 8 weeks to. I'll keep you all posted anyway :lol: 

Thanks
*Vicky*


----------



## xXKatXx (Dec 28, 2004)

can't wait to see piccy's!


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Vicky , I'm really excited for you  your gonna 
have such a great time , and I'm sure 'Zola' will 
be just perfect  

I got my boy when he was 8 weeks and he is ( and was ) just fine 
he just loves everyone and ever dog  as soon as he'd had his jabs 
I took him everywhere  he come to work which is really lucky  

As long as you trust your breeder that's ALL that counts  

Really looking forward hearing all about him and seeing photos  

Sara xx :wave:


----------



## paint my world (Jan 26, 2005)

Thanks for all your kind words a support. I'll definatley be posting pics as soon as he's home :lol: 

*vicky*


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

Think Postively.. and postive things will happen... Yes 8 weeks is young... but 3 weeks is way to young and Gadget did fine... The thing that counts is that he is coming home and now you have to take good care of him.. which I know you will... give him lots of love for me..


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

paint my world said:


> Hey people
> 
> Scullys mum. I knew months ago now that I was getting Zola just didn't know when. I haven't actually paid for him yet, I don't do that until I pick him up. :lol:*Vicky*


 Was that for me ('Sullysmum')? if yes im sorry, i meant what things have you bought for him yet, like bed ,toys, blankies etc,lol


----------



## paint my world (Jan 26, 2005)

hahah silly me. I thought you said have you bought him yet and I thought yeah of course. hehe sorry. But the answer to the actual quertion you did ask was.....
Yeah I bought him lots of toys, water and food bowls. Flea and worming stuff. Lots of pee pads, baby play pen, collar, harness, name tag, food, bed.... um I can't even remember what else but I;m pretty sure I have everything I need for him coming home. If you can think of anything else tho be sure to let me know. I's so excited, jeez even my boyfriend is hyper over my wee Zola. 3 days to go 

*Vicky*


----------

